# I finally figured it out!



## Texatdurango (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys use fountain pens just so you can play with all the different color inks![:0]

I just got a sampler order in from Lou and these different inks are really interesting!  These new colors along with the sampler bottles I got last week, I can't figure out which ones I like best, but my penmanship is getting better the more I play!

I can see collecting pens but ink bottles?


----------



## holmqer (Oct 17, 2007)

Like any collectables, vintage ink bottles has some small degree of popularity.

Modern ink bottles will eventually be vintage however, and many of the modern ink makers have some beautiful bottles. I stick to inks I like rather than who has the best looking ink bottle.


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi George,

I don't know about everybody else, but I certainly enjoy playing with all the different inks!

Scott.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, cha... 

That's an easy one to figure out!!  Tonight I had to drop off some waste motor oil at the parts store so my tank is empty and I can change the oil in my Jeep.  I got a comment on the nice brown ink in a sea of black ball point in thier log book.. 

Did I ever mention that Pear Tree Pens has a LOT of sampler's for just $4.00 shipped??? [}]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Well, cha...
> 
> ...


My wife likes the cute little eye droppers. they'r only a little extra.


----------

